# Looking for custom eyelets/grommets



## rome (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi. I am looking for a place that can imprint/stamp our company name on eyelets or grommets so that we can use them to embellish our t's. I have seen custom eyelets on hoodies but I have been searching for days on the net and haven't found anything. If someone could point me in a good direction or have some ideas I would really appreciate it. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

There are a lot of metal stamping co. in Rockport Ill. google stampings, eyelets mfg. Good luck, John


----------



## rome (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks. I was not sure if I could just contact a eyelet manufacturer and they would just stamp them for me. Or would I have to send them the eyelets that I have already bought, send it to them and then they would stamp them. I hope this makes sense. Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Rome, the imprint you want is part of the die that make the eyelet. There will be a tooling charge but you will own it, anytime you reorder there's no tooling charge. Good Luck


----------

